# buncha medical



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 24, 2007)

howdy everyone ....i am one of the many medical patients on this bored, so here are a few shots of some of the medicine i was getting between 2005 and curent.
enjoy


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 25, 2007)

o la la nice budz lol love the writing on the bottle,suggested donation haha cool man


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, 
    yeah I like all those red hairs I'm seeing there

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

